# First Time Gigging Report



## FatCat (Oct 31, 2008)

Went out for the first time last night on the boat I inherited from my Pap Paw and didn't see a whole lot of fish.We's did manage to stick a few fat flounders, 3 red fish, and 5 mullet. We fried thems flounder up today for lunch and they was sooooo good! Here's a pic of me with my fishes! Me and my cousin is going again tonight after the football game and hopefully we going to get em again! Thank goodness the gas prices be falling!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and glad to see your first night was productive...opcorn


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Right On Man!!! :clap Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Pretty good for the first time out! Nice Red!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad to see that your first night was a productive one. Maybe yall will tear them up again tonight. :letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic210091-18-1.aspx


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

opcornopcorn


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a belly shot on the on the Red. Musta been swimming inverted.


----------



## Saltlife (Sep 21, 2008)

I thought you werent allowed to gig redfish


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Saltlife (10/31/2008)*I thought you werent allowed to gig redfish


your not...it is illegal


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Fat Cat. Be careful gigging those redfish. The po po will give you a ticket. You can safely gig flounder, mullet, and sheapshead. Nice flounder though. Hope you get a cooler full tonight.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anybody else find it suspicious that Fatcat signed in one time to make this post and has never visited again (1 post, 1 visit). And now that I look at the picture again the blood on the flounder does not look right (photoshop?). 

Fatcat....you get anymore flounders and red fisheses yet?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (11/2/2008)*Does anybody else find it suspicious that Fatcat signed in one time to make this post and has never visited again (1 post, 1 visit). And now that I look at the picture again the blood on the flounder does not look right (photoshop?).
> 
> Fatcat....you get anymore flounders and red fisheses yet?


I agree that the blood does look a litlle thick. And it is a little strange that he hasn't signed in again.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> I smell some BS. Nobodywrites this poorlyunless it's on purpose.


Ya think?


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

hey hey homes , now now now jest a minute, i knows you ain't implying that the brother ain't on the what we call......... uhhhh the up and up bout dat der flounder. man, what up with dat? see see dat's what be wrong wit the fishing society today. ya'll be looking at dis all wrong.cuz jest trying to eat likes the rest of us is. i sees them giggy holes all up ondat fish.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Iv'e had blood on mine that was similar to that...seems like if you get them on ice quick that blood thickens. Anyway I'm not saying its a real or fake pic...what bothers me is seeing a redfish gigged in the first place.


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I see the trolling motor; however I don't see any lights on the bow.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

_Welcome to the forum! Looks like your Pap Paw's boat brings you good luck too! Hope to see some more pics!(well, maybe without the Reds). I have been many night just to come home and flush the motor but had seen so many Reds and Specs while I was out that if they were legal, I could've had fish for lunch, but passed them up because of the fines involved. I'm not sure if you've ever seen the man giving out fines and confiscating a man's fishing equipment before for illegal methods or not following the regs, it ain't pretty. The man don't care and won't cut you some slack if your caught. Be careful, I'd rather eat chicken! _


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

you decide, looks like two different pics to me. either way, thats a stud flounder. way to go.


----------

